# Art Asylum TOS Enterprise!



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Art Asylum is offering a 12in. TOS _Enterprise_ replica in this months _Previews_ catalog. It looks nice and a decent price at $40. I was very happy with my AA Phaser and if this is at nice then I'll just have to pick it up. It looks like a bargain compared to the ultra desireable yet discouragingly expensive Master Replicas' TOS _E._

It does have one flaw that I immediately spotted and that is the sensor dish protrudes too far from the hull, but that's an easy fix for any decent modeler.

Here's a little background.
http://toychest.diamondcomics.com/toys/05_06/21_st_origEnterprise.htm


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

I'll definitely pick up a couple of those!


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

[Mr. Burns]*Excellent*[/Mr. Burns]

José


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

If it's as nice as Art Asylum's phaser was, it will be pretty cool indeed.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Yes, sir!


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

I don't know. In that little pic, it sure does look like the Polar kit.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Gee, I wonder why it looks like the PL kit.


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

So they used the same stand and the ship looks simular and they did not provide a better picture to pick out the details in the model.....

Plausable deniability?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: Nice way to celebrate Star Trek's 40th!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Great news. Will pick it up for sure!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Too close in size to the PL model for me. I'll stick with the PL version.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Too close in size to the PL model for me. I'll stick with the PL version.


Are you gonna build PL Enterprise, perfesser? Have you finished your workshop yet?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Over at New Force Comics website the have them on pre-order status. No picture however, And a tad bit cheaper too! The stand looks to me to be like the AA refit stand, Not the PL stand.


http://newforcecomics.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=NFCC&Product_Code=tos1701&Category_Code=AASTC :thumbsup:


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

ThomasModels said:


> I don't know. In that little pic, it sure does look like the Polar kit.



Bitter, party of one!


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Here's a larger image from another retailer.
http://64.34.172.56/g/albums/Diamond/Star_Trek/ncc1701.jpg

"Measures approximately 12" in length" It sure _sounds_ like the Polar kit size! Maybe it'll be bigger....


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

ThomasModels said:


> "Measures approximately 12" in length" It sure _sounds_ like the Polar kit size! Maybe it'll be bigger....


Definitely a possibility. It was clear to me that the Playmates 1701 was based heavily on the AMT 18" 1701 model. I wouldn't be surprised if the same hasn't been done with this one being based on the PL model kit.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I've got theArt Asylum NX-01 and their Enterprise refit and I can say with certainty that the stand is an Art Asylum stand.

Also, the ship pictured looks quite a bit bigger than the Polar Lights TOS Enterprise, more like the size of the Art Asylum refit Enterprise. Based on that I would guess that this latest Art Asylum offering will be around 15 ot 16 inches long.

Huzz


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Yes, it is the AA stand. I'd say you're correct on the length. Good guess!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

It's probably is the same scale the refit offering. It would make sense.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Dave Hussey said:


> I've got theArt Asylum NX-01 and their Enterprise refit and I can say with certainty that the stand is an Art Asylum stand.
> 
> Also, the ship pictured looks quite a bit bigger than the Polar Lights TOS Enterprise, more like the size of the Art Asylum refit Enterprise. Based on that I would guess that this latest Art Asylum offering will be around 15 ot 16 inches long.
> 
> Huzz


15 or 16 inches long would be nicer and for the money more appreciated than a 12 incher little different than the nice PL model. There's also the added feature of authentic sound f/x and some lighting. I love the sound f/x on my AA TOS phaser which sound very authentic to me. I've taken a chance and ordered this new AA replica through my local comic guy. And with the Canadian loonie doing so well these days against the U.S. greenback it'll take a lot of the sting out of the currency exchange.


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

And they are selling that Movie Enterprise for $79.00!

Remember when everybody passed on it?!?
http://newforcecomics.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/aast-1701a.jpg


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I wonder if the bussards are gonna have the "spinning" effect?  
That would be sooooooooooooo cool.


----------



## ken072359 (Aug 1, 2003)

Why does the lower sensor dome look so wierd?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

And shouldn't the ship be turned around on the stand? It has a rather pessimistic attitude there ...


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Captain... we're going down!

José


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

SteveR said:


> And shouldn't the ship be turned around on the stand? It has a rather pessimistic attitude there ...


That particular model is actually the U.S.S. Poseidon, NCC-1972.


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

Well I hate to burst Everybodys bubble as far as the size of it,but the following Info is on Diamonds site:

A Diamond Select Release! Continuing DST’s line of Starship Legends, this highly detailed rendition of the U.S.S. Enterprise NCC-1701…

was sculpted by Art Asylum 
measures approximately 12" in length 
features realistic light and sound effects from the original series, including the voice of William Shatner as Captain James T. Kirk 
comes painted and ready for display 
features specially-designed packaging celebrating Star Trek's 40th Anniversary 
ITEM CODE: MAY064002

PREVIEWS PAGE 454


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

If I recall correctly, the AA refit was originally stated to be 12" long, and everybody was speculating that it would be a perfect in-scale companion piece to the PL 1/1000 1701. Later, it would be discovered that it was indeed a larger scale.

In fact, I have old ads from the 70's for the AMT 1701 kit listing it as being 12" long.


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

Trek Ace said:


> If I recall correctly, the AA refit was originally stated to be 12" long, and everybody was speculating that it would be a perfect in-scale companion piece to the PL 1/1000 1701. Later, it would be discovered that it was indeed a larger scale.
> 
> In fact, I have old ads from the 70's for the AMT 1701 kit listing it as being 12" long.


Well who knows,all we can do is hope for the best,and pray it is bigger :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Well, just looking at the photo, it does look like an Art Asylum stand and the ship does look to me to be about the same size of their refit Enterprise. Hence my supposition that its around 15 or 15 inches long.

And as their NX-01 is also about that size, I'd be surprised if the new TOS E is only 12 inches. But weirder things have happened. We'll all have to wait and see!

Huzz


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Dave Hussey said:


> Hence my supposition that its around 15 or 15 inches long.


Well, which is it? 15 *or* 15??  :jest:

José


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

That's a personal quest - oh you mean the ship!! :lol: 

_That's_ only 15! LOL!


Huzz


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

:lol:


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

El Gato said:


> Well, which is it? 15 *or* 15??  :jest:
> 
> José


It ranges in size from a length of 12 inches all the way up to one foot!

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Tyboy4umodels said:


> Well who knows,all we can do is hope for the best,and pray it is bigger :thumbsup:


Maybe it's 12 "metric" inches.


----------



## jcd132 (Jan 13, 2000)

sbaxter said:


> It ranges in size from a length of 12 inches all the way up to one foot!
> 
> Qapla'
> 
> SSB


 Six of one, half a dozen of the other.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I'll still be content with a 12" replica if nicely done and with lights and sound. I wonder what sample of Kirk's voice we'll get with the sound f/x.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I'd like it to say:

*Denny Crane!!*

:tongue:


----------



## Ruckdog (Jan 17, 2006)

I have been hearing rumors of this over on the Art Asylum boards for a while. I have been well satisfied with the 3 previous Art Asylum/ Diamand Seclect ships (the NX-01, Refit Enterprise, and Enterprise-E), so I am definitely going to snap one of these babies up. 

As for the size of the ship, the stand appears to be the exact same one used for the Refit, and the relative sizes look to be the same to my eye. So, I'm going with Trek Ace's hypothesis that it is acutally going to be about the size of the AA Refit toy, which is about 16 inches.


----------



## Bryancd (Jun 4, 2005)

I used some water based black paint to fill in the windows and some details left out in the AA Refit and it looks a lot better. This one looks like it will need the same little extra help, but its a fun and easy project.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

When is this thing supposed to hit the stores?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

^^^Ditto.


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

JGG1701 said:


> ^^^Ditto.


And which stores?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> When is this thing supposed to hit the stores?


Per the Art Asylum web site between summer and November of this year. I just hope they do not delay it like they did the Enterprise E or else we won't see it until 2008 or 9. Also from my understanding it will only be available through online stores. The most poular being New Force Comics.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Opus Penguin said:


> Per the Art Asylum web site between summer and November of this year. I just hope they do not delay it like they did the Enterprise E or else we won't see it until 2008 or 9. Also from my understanding it will only be available through online stores. The most poular being New Force Comics.


Ohhhhh! Interesting! Then again that may be online store propaganda!  

Seriously, thanks for the info.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Ohhhhh! Interesting! Then again that may be online store propaganda!
> 
> Seriously, thanks for the info.


No problem! I actually have one pre-ordered through New Force (not trying to push online sales, just stating a fact). Diamond Select stated the reason for online sales is that the standard brick-and-mortar toy stores will not stock anything Star Trek.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Opus Penguin said:


> Diamond Select stated the reason for online sales is that the standard brick-and-mortar toy stores will not stock anything Star Trek.


Very good point! The brick-and-mortars don't know what they're missing!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

New Force Collectibles has an ETA around October this year.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

My local Brick and Mortar store is very keen to get the Art Asylum TOS Enterprise.

And they are very familiar with it. When I spoke to them about it, they had all the details on it, plus some I didn't know. Apparently retail distribution of the thing was delayed because Paramount rejected an earlier prototype that had a problem with the nacelles that could have coosed drooping or sagging. Hence the current October - November market date.

Huzz


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

The ol' hobby store info source again.

Paramount or any other licensor has nothing at all to do with the mechanical or structural design of any toy or model. Those 'details' are worked out in the planning and design stage. All any licensor sees are prototype mock ups, complete product test shots and packaging designs. At that point, it's a matter of 'Make the Star Trek logo or insignia bigger. Here are our colors we require those to be printed in.' Again, they have nothing to do with the internal configuration of engineering specs of the tooling other than how the finished exterior dimensions and details of the product matches their specs.

Everyone, including hobby/toy stores and their wholesalers only were made aware of this about a month ago. That means that it has to have been in the pipe for a least a year before any info was released. They already had one designed, built and photographed when the announcement was made.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Thomas - yes I recognize the dubious reliability of the so-called "hobby store" as an information source.

Normaly I would concede but in this case I'll mention that the chap I spoke to told me he gleaned that fact after following the Art Asylum forums on the piece. He's a bit of a fan so I accepted his information at face value. if its incorrect, that's fine, but in view of the source he mentioned it seemed to be fairly credible information.

I've occasionally dropped in on the AA forums and it seems to me that they have a relationship with their fans sort of similar to the one Polar Lights had with its fans in the day. Various product details and related things are discussed and occaasionaly a company rep will confirm or deny certain things.

Huzz


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Both the AA NX-01 and Refit scale out to be 1/750 scale.
(missed 1/700 by THAT / \ much).

So the TOS E likely should be the same.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Huzz, What I intended to say is that the model master and tooling has already been made. It has to be in order to show what the thing will look like. Such engineering _problem with the nacelles that could have caused drooping or sagging_ seems would have been worked out long before product show and announcement.

After scanning the AA board, I didn't see any postings by an AA rep that discussed structural issues of the product. Do you have a link? Have they said what will light up and how? Flashy, spinny warp domes perhaps?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hi Thomas,

No, I'm afraid I have only the comments that the guy made to me and I haven't had time to search the AA boards for back-up. 

However, if the info is wrong, that's fine with me. But I will ask the guy about it the next time I visit the local shop and I'll let you know what he says.

Huzz


----------

